# vet opening hours in France



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi, I have taken a copy of the excellent data base posted here on French vets. However, can anyone advise, in general, are the vets open during the day (opening hours details not all there)? I won't be using a ferry port vet and don't know at this stage where we will be when we get to a vet.

I do know that since our ferry back will be at 6 pm the vet has to be daytime and all 3 vets I've used in the past have been evening appointments to suit an early morning crossing so I've never been aware of daytime hours. Phew...sorry for the long-windedness lol.

Or to simplify - will I find a day time vet easily? LOL

http://www.tinascamping.com


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

By gum - you got me going there when I read the first entry in Tina's Camping World - Sunday August 10th 2014 - no wonder you're having trouble with opening times!

Back to the question - the Vets list has been compiled from info supplied by MH owners and despite frequent pleas to one and all there has been a lack of detail on opening hours.

I've put in the times where possible but there are many Vets that I just don't know about.

Telephone numbers are available in the Vets List and that's probably the easiest way to find out when you know which Vet you're hoping to use.

Most Vets seem to be open from around 0900 - 1200 and 1400 - 1800 Monday to Friday and some open Saturday from about 0900 - 1200 with even less opening to around 1600 on that day.

To confuse the issue even further some do not open on a Monday or only have afternoon sessions.

Telephoning would seem to be the best option to make sure what your options are - whichever Vet you use.

I presume you downloaded the Vets List but there is a downloadable series of three, in PDF format, lists with a much fuller guide to each Vet - including photo and map.

You can find them by clicking on 'Resources' at the top of this page and then click on 'Useful Downloads' - an example of the type of document is attached to this post.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Some of the country vets only do farm animals in the morning. So will
not be in the surgery.

Andy

Don't forget after next January you will not need to vist a vet to return.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

inkey-2008 - Don't forget after next January you will not need to vist a vet to return. 

From the Defra site regarding entry to the UK after January 1st 2012 - 

Step 4 – Tapeworm treatment – We expect the European Commission to shortly come forward with proposals to allow UK to still require pets to be treated against tapeworms. There will be no mandatory requirement for tick treatment.

It appears that treatment of Echinococcus and a Vet visit may still be required after Jan 1st 2012 but no decision has yet been made.

Or have I got it wrong?


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I thought it was all done and dusted. Looks as if I am wrong then.

Andy


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

KeithChesterfield said:


> inkey-2008 - Don't forget after next January you will not need to vist a vet to return.
> 
> From the Defra site regarding entry to the UK after January 1st 2012 -
> 
> ...


You are correct,if tapeworm treatment is still required from Jan 2012 it may be still be necessary to visit a vet or at least a Pharmacy selling animal medicines to have this administered and noted on the passport ( with date and time ) so not much changes really on that this may be 1-5 days before UK entry.Everyone interested is waiting for the official line from the EU and DEFRA on this.

Incidently to answer the orignal post the vet I use in Mid France is open mornings 0800-1000 then 1400-1800


----------



## corkbuoy (Mar 3, 2007)

I used this site to find a vet in the Granville (on route to Cherbourg) this week. The one I visited was open 10 - 12 and 2 - 4 Mon to Fri

http://www.france-entreprises.fr/animaux/cliniques-veterinaires/liste-departements.htm

corkbuoy


----------

